# nginx error after upgrading



## Mayhem30 (Jul 22, 2012)

I used portupgrade to update to nginx 1.2.2

Then to test the config :


```
/usr/local/sbin/nginx -c /usr/local/etc/nginx/nginx.conf -t
```

Gives me this error :



> nginx: the configuration file /usr/local/etc/nginx/nginx.conf syntax is ok
> nginx: [emerg] mkdir() "/var/tmp/nginx/client_body_temp" failed (2: No such file or directory)
> nginx: configuration file /usr/local/etc/nginx/nginx.conf test failed




The dir permissions are set to :


```
drwxrwxrwt   4 root    wheel     10752 Jul 21 20:24 tmp
```


There was no errors during the compile and the "tmp" paths are set to default (I have never adjusted them).

I can manually create the directory, but I would like to know why nginx couldn't create the directory itself.

Any ideas?


----------



## Mayhem30 (Jul 22, 2012)

Problem solved - the tmp directories are created automatically when you do :  /usr/local/etc/rc.d/nginx restart

It does not throw out any errors.


----------

